# Saudi prince of 51 celebrates marriage to a 6-year-old



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Saudi Prince of 51 Celebrates Marriage to a 6-year-old | Truth And Action

Islam at its finest coming to a city near you


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Teach 'em young


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How many herds of goats does that palace have? The previous statement is nowhere near as sick a what is going to or has happened to that child. But let us go along with the currant occupant of the white house and bring in all we can.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Lob off his Weiner.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's a power building through relations thing for them,,, both families gain prestige. 

I'd prefer a country like the USA where you can build prestige by being successful at what you do for a living.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The most perfect and beautiful prophet Mohammed married Aisha at 9 years old. Islam is more than just a religion it is a political ideology. It is also a guide for living. Reducing children, boys and girls by the way to sex slaves is Sharia law. People like this man deserve nothing more than a quick bullet to the head.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> The most perfect and beautiful prophet Mohammed married Aisha at 9 years old. Islam is more than just a religion it is a political ideology. It is also a guide for living. Reducing children, boys and girls by the way to sex slaves is Sharia law. People like this man deserve nothing more than a quick bullet to the head.


If it were my daughter, . . . I would prefer to butt stroke him up side his ugly head, . . . both sides just so there doesn't seem to be any "partiality", . . . beat him to a bloody pulp with the stock, . . . and if there is enough of an operable weapon left, . . . maybe just make sure with one full magazine.

Trash like him doesn't deserve to breathe air.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

The people that the Masiah and his AG support


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh yuck,, That's sick 
At my age I don't the them until they get crows feet


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Turn him into a gelding.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Same mindset as with mercy killings for females.........being granted access to the US and our neighborhoods daily.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And this way of twisted thinking we should except? This is who Oblunder and the Hildabeast suggest we should welcome with open arms. They are already here and already looking at the daughters of America.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If you are muslim and are a kitty diddler it's part of your culture and religion. The left says we should be accepting.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

would it be wrong of me to hope that any one of those bastards who are for this BS get ****** by a donkey who will turn them into a human condom? and after its done that his rectum is so wide people will pay evel knievel to jump it?
sorry I am in rotten mood today so I will go back to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> If you are muslim and are a kitty diddler it's part of your culture and religion. The left says we should be accepting.


Actually our left gov here in sweden did take a stand against Saudi arabia, calling them out on what they do. And we got no support what so ever from the "rest of the west". On the contrary we got shit about it and was threatend with boycott from the muslim world.

So this is not a question about left/right
Sweden?s feminist foreign minister has dared to tell the truth about Saudi Arabia. What happens now concerns us all » The Spectator


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

There are a lot of perverts out there and they're not being quite about it anymore. I guess they're thinking, "Hey! If the gays can get away with putting it in everyone's face...."


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> The most perfect and beautiful prophet Mohammed married Aisha at 9 years old. Islam is more than just a religion it is a political ideology. It is also a guide for living. Reducing children, boys and girls by the way to sex slaves is Sharia law. People like this man deserve nothing more than a quick bullet to the head.


Mohammed married Aiza when she was 6 years old. They consummated the marriage when she turned 9. O'le moe is a freaking pervert. Im sure screwing a young girl is not the only bad thing he did. I bet you the low life was doing goats and donkeys too.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> There are a lot of perverts out there and they're not being quite about it anymore. I guess they're thinking, "Hey! If the gays can get away with putting it in everyone's face...."


I agree with you on that jdjones. Once you start accepting behavior outside of traditional morality as normal, it is a slippery slope and an evil one at that. This statement has been previously derided by the left as false. After all the Titanic is unsinkable. Full steam ahead.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

6811 said:


> Mohammed married Aiza when she was 6 years old. They consummated the marriage when she turned 9. O'le moe is a freaking pervert. Im sure screwing a young girl is not the only bad thing he did. I bet you the low life was doing goats and donkeys too.


Yikes! Let's not throw stones here. Has anyone here read...I mean really read.. the Bible? I grew up in a very religious household and was required to read it ad nauseum.

One interesting fact was that Joseph was much, much older than Mary who was engaged, married (that point is still debated), and gave birth to Jesus between the ages of 9 and 12/14:

One very remarkable thing about Mary is that she would almost certainly have been 12-14 years old when the angel Gabriel appeared to her. We know this because the common custom at that time was for girls to marry early, at that age.

In ancient Israel, girls married in their teens, even early teens. [2] For Mary to be betrothed (engaged) but not yet formally married, yet old enough to have and nurse the Messiah, she would have been 12-14. The Zondervan Pictorial Encyclopedia of the Bible points out, "It appears that both boys and girls were married very young. Later [after the New Testament period] the rabbis fixed the minimum age for marriage at twelve for girls and thirteen for boys." [3]

Some customs of biblical Palestine continued through the centuries, and after her trip to the Near East around 1910, Alma White commented on the age of marriage in Palestine, "A girl is usually married in her twelfth or thirteenth year, and sometimes as early as her tenth year." [4] W. M. Thompson, a missionary in the Middle East for some 30 years, attests to the same thing. [5] James Neil points out that everyone married, because they felt obligated to fulfill God's command to be fruitful and multiply, and that, "Girls are 'given in marriage' at eleven or twelve years of age, though this is not the limit. They are frequently married as young as nine&#8230;."


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

-----


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

One of our allies.puck that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Some sick bastard padded the 6 year old's chest to give her fake breasts.
This whole culture is a plague on humanity.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

yet I recall I was told I am sick and inhuman with anger issues
I need to show that article to them and ask how man I sick and inhuman now?
I stand by my words, if any man thinks of the same shit with my little girl ill send his ass screaming to hell ! trust me no one can me more evil then a pissed off daddy or mommy when it comes to their children and im sure most of yous will do the same to these sick fu*kers


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

This sicko needs to be beheaded! The little one first.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Some sick bastard padded the 6 year old's chest to give her fake breasts.
> This whole culture is a plague on humanity.


I had not noticed that before. They are a cancerous blight.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

every did something you regret later?
I just did it , showed my wife the article and she was really and I mean really pissed at me, 
I quote , WHAT THE FU*K IS WRONG WITH THSES FU*KING PEOPLE?
then she turned her anger towards me and said , why hell you show me this before I go to work? she is like me we have a real hate for these people who mess with kids and now because she really mad at me for showing this to her 
I going to get the cold shoulder treatment all weekend.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Did anyone notice how white skinned this girl looked


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Simply disgusting.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> Yikes! Let's not throw stones here. Has anyone here read...I mean really read.. the Bible? I grew up in a very religious household and was required to read it ad nauseum.
> 
> One interesting fact was that Joseph was much, much older than Mary who was engaged, married (that point is still debated), and gave birth to Jesus between the ages of 9 and 12/14:
> 
> ...


12, 13 or 14, I see that happening now where girls as young as those ages getting pregnant... but for an adult to marry a 6 year old? thats called pedophilia.


----------

